#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Английский >  > > >  >  >  Thich Nhat Hanh

## Нико

Кто знает, каков наиболее общепринятый перевод на русский язык имени уважаемого мастера?

А то в инете и Тик, и Тич, и чего только не пишут.....

----------


## Ирина Титова

> Кто знает, каков наиболее общепринятый перевод на русский язык имени уважаемого мастера?
> 
> А то в инете и Тик, и Тич, и чего только не пишут.....


У меня на книгах - Тит Нат Хан

----------

Нико (11.04.2010)

----------


## Zom

Да, я тоже именно такое произношение слышал.

----------


## До

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%92%...86%D0%B8%D1%8F



> Для передачи вьетнамских имён собственных и непереводимых реалий в русском языке используется унифицированные правила практической транскрипции. Эти правила разработаны Т. Т. Мхитарян.


По идее правильно было бы транскрибировать по правилам, а не как принято. (Я не знаю как.)

----------

Аминадав (27.05.2011), Дондог (26.05.2011)

----------


## Ба Ян

вот корректная транскрипция его имени на русском

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Тхить_Нят_Хань

именно так оно написано и в выпуске I альманаха "Буддизм в переводах"

http://www.orientalstudies.ru/rus/in...emid=75&pub=85

содержание: http://www.orientalstudies.ru/rus/im..._bp_i_1992.pdf

----------

Joy (27.05.2011), Дондог (26.05.2011)

----------

